# Account errors



## mountbaldy (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi!

I just wanted to inform moderators of some errors I've been experiencing. 

Whenever, I go into the following forum I started,http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173546/smoker-design-advice, I get PHP errors...

The error happens when I go to reply to this forum.  It only happens when I'm logged in.  I tried replying to this post in both Google Chrome and in Mozilla Firefox.    

I also am getting errors when I try posting to qview.  I got one pic posted and then when I go to post more it errors out.  The upload appears to finish but I get the following message...  

"*AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object."*

This message happens when the upload is about 80% complete.  

If this is an issue for me because I'm not a premium supporter, please leave me a link to the page about being a premium supporter.  Thanks!!

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays!


----------

